# Howdy! possibly getting spec v



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

Ive been reading the board for a while and decided to join
my honda was wrecked by a stoplight runner and now im needing something new, ive been looking at the spec V for a bit and im liking it alot, i also drove one and was greatly impressed, it has a better low end than my accord but not nearly the top end, but thats okay, i hope i get one soon, im waiting for insurance money to come in

so basically im saying howdy and ill be reading and posting at the board - giving i do get the sentra i want


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Welcome! What color and options are you planning on getting?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

yellow with the audio upgrade, probably the sunroof since i cant find any other one but thats okay, my honda had a sunroof
what price do you think i can get them to? 

btw i pick yellow because my volkswagen is yellow.... 74 Thing


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

I have an 02 spec...it has the sunroof and audio fanatic package, but no disk changer or wheel locks. I took care of that after I bought it though, paid 20 for the locks and 100 for the changer. Cheaper getting them from someone else rather than the stealership. The sticker price was 19,115. I paid 17,900. The stealership didnt want to budge at all on the price. They gave me some BS that it was a special model and they couldnt go lower than sticker. Yeah right. I told them I was buying a car today no matter what and started to walk away...then they wanted to deal. Took them 3 tries until I got what I wanted. Dam salespeople.

I didnt have a trade...just a straight out buy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

thanks for the tip, my goal was to chew them down to 17,900 as well, im not trading but im gonna put a large down payment


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

One suggestion, if you are getting the audio package because you want better audio (as opposed to wanting abs and getting stuck with the audio as well), then don't. For that price you can get a much much better aftermarket system, and I promise you you will be much happier with it than with the rf system.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Unless you dont wanna hassel with putting a new system in, the RF package is a good idea in my opinion. I use to compete in spl and sq contests all the time. I just didnt want to hassel with putting in a new stereo this time. It sounds pretty good to me. It gives off good bass without rattling your insides. Plus the sound quality is good.


----------



## CrshDriver (Mar 28, 2003)

*Welcome!!*

I just got a 2003 Spec-V. No sunroof, and no audio package. I paid sticker price which is $16,600. I also got them to throw in tax and tags for free. They also threw in the wheel locks. I agree that wasting the money on the RF system isn't a good idea. You can get much better after market, plus you'll be paying interest on that package too. If you decide to go with it, go to MSN.com, and go to the autos section. Then price the car, it gives you the invoice price.


----------



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

I too just bought a spec V... molten silver (the way to go)... and i did get the audio and sunroof packages... i would reccomend not getting the audio package... although it does give u some bass... u can probably get that bass from upgraded speakers.


----------



## CrshDriver (Mar 28, 2003)

*correction*

Oops!!!

Correction on my last post. I meant to say I paid invoice price, not sticker price.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

well i had a nice system in my car and also a nice alarm system, together probaly 1000 bucks, i am getting this package cause i dont want to deal with it again, and for 500 i think its a good deal, cause it comes with the alarm and immobilizer
also i still have a 10 in sub and 500 watt amp, ill stick it in the sentra and give my fiance the other one cause she wants somethign small


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Welcome!!*



CrshDriver said:


> *I just got a 2003 Spec-V. No sunroof, and no audio package. I paid sticker price which is $16,600. I also got them to throw in tax and tags for free. They also threw in the wheel locks. I agree that wasting the money on the RF system isn't a good idea. You can get much better after market, plus you'll be paying interest on that package too. If you decide to go with it, go to MSN.com, and go to the autos section. Then price the car, it gives you the invoice price. *



Umm...
Where did u buy your '03 spec V because that price is a lot lower than what I have seen. Also what incentives, rebates, and also did you trade in a car for it?


----------



## CrshDriver (Mar 28, 2003)

i got it in Bucks County PA. No rebates or anything else. I had a POS Ford Taurus that I got $500 for. No other down payment. I just got it last week, and because the economy is crap, they will make great deals. Just get up and say you'll go somewhere else. They'll deal.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

CrshDriver said:


> * Just get up and say you'll go somewhere else. They'll deal. *


EXACTLY. You have to be hard nosed with these god dam stealerships.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

thats the plan!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

17,900 is the dealerships invoice cost. Thats what i got mine at. We asked for the invoice and they handed it right over no problem. Bitched about the $300 dealer mark up thing on the invoice and they gave us an extra 500 on the trade in. This was the best car buying experiance in a long time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

well i just got one, paid 16,500 plus ttl on a yellow spec with sunroof, audio and side bags


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

I've notice diferences in the market area. I put $1000 down, $4000 on a trade in(not upside down on it), and got the 100,000/5yr warrenty. I think we financed around 16,900 or so; 250/mon. 
My girlfriend bought one as well; she liked mine that much, she put 4000 down, and got $7000 on her trade, her payments are 150/mon. Both of ours are equiped the same, moonroof and AF package.


----------

